
Reflection tricks in Go - aviddiviner
https://github.com/aviddiviner/tricks
======
aviddiviner
So I was going through my old Github projects and I found this gem that I
hacked up earlier this year, and I was wondering... what do you people think?
Is it worth finishing this abomination? Maybe useful as a nice test helper or
something?

